# ....cramps in toes....



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Anyone know what to do for bad cramps in toes other than go to a doctor?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Don't know about toes. But B6 helped with cramps in my hands.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Try drinking some tomato juice..also, pickle juice will help ease cramps in my legs...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm taking a 1-a-day Silver Centrum for ladies that I believe has the B6 in it already.

It's not my legs. Only my toes; and I drink quite a bit of tomato juice already; also eat a lot of pickles. 

Somewhere I read about a deficiency in magnesium may cuse cramps; but cannot find where I read it.


----------



## Breezy833 (Jun 17, 2013)

I've read it also, i get cramps in my legs, and have had them in my toes too. I try to eat bananas seems to help for me


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> I'm taking a 1-a-day Silver Centrum for ladies that I believe has the B6 in it already.
> 
> It's not my legs. Only my toes; and I drink quite a bit of tomato juice already; also eat a lot of pickles.
> 
> Somewhere I read about a deficiency in magnesium may cuse cramps; but cannot find where I read it.


Yes, I was going to suggest magnesium. From what I've read, magnesium glycinate is supposed to be the best for easing cramps and not causing the runs. I had to order it online. All of the stuff in the stores was magnesium oxide. I've had horrible leg cramps since the middle of May. I started the magnesium last week and noticed a tremendous improvement pretty quickly. I am on a blood pressure medication with a diuretic, and that was listed as one of the causes of muscle cramps.


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

Drink more water


----------



## skeeter (Mar 23, 2013)

I get cramps when my potassium is low....so I drink some orange juice


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Had a couple episodes this year of toe cramping. Those cramped toes also spread apart on their own...no help from me! Weird looking and very uncomfortable. Felt like a charliehorse in both feet. Anyone have that happen?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

After I stopped practicing karate my feet got stiff and weak. After going to 2 podiatrists I went to orthopedist (sp) who is a runner. She found that the tendons and joints in my feet were too tight and sent me to a PT. It's taken daily exercises and stretching but I believe that in another 6 months my feet are going to be pain free again.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

nappy said:


> Had a couple episodes this year of toe cramping. Those cramped toes also spread apart on their own...no help from me! Weird looking and very uncomfortable. Felt like a charliehorse in both feet. Anyone have that happen?


Yes! My toes do that - one will suddenly stick up (or down) all by itself. Once it happened to my fingers too. Low potassium is the cause for mine, I try to keep it in balance, but once in a while it gets messed up and ooops, there go the toes! lol


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you all for the information. I, too, am on a low-dose diuretic; and that depletes the potassium in my system. Thus, apparently the toe cramps. Once I remembered this, I started eating bananas and drinking orange juice. I can tell a big decrease in cramps already.


----------



## caroline13 (Sep 15, 2013)

mistletoad said:


> Yes! My toes do that - one will suddenly stick up (or down) all by itself. Once it happened to my fingers too. Low potassium is the cause for mine, I try to keep it in balance, but once in a while it gets messed up and ooops, there go the toes! lol



yes, my toes have cramped so bad went into a claw like look, sticking straight up, also my calves would tighten up like wood blocks, and very painful.
I started taking magnesium, as well as one a day from health store. cramps haven't come back.


----------



## caroline13 (Sep 15, 2013)

my toes have cramped so bad went into a claw lik, sticking straight up and my calves would tighten up too, so painful. taking magnesium. really has helped


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

When I get cramps in my legs and feet, it's usually from being dehydrated.. a few bottles or glasses of water fixes me up... 

When you get dehydrated lactic acid builds up in your muscles.. Water helps flush it out and helps keep it from forming...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I could drink water all day long and spend half the day in the bathroom losing it again. Still I am dehydrated. Any other ideas for helping my body retain liquid?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

If you can't retain water and are still dehydrated, I'd see a Dr.. something isn't right about that..


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Magnesium.


----------



## MCJam (Dec 27, 2012)

May seem obvious, but NO JUNK FOOD! NO SUGAR! NO Refined grains, breads, cakes etc. Eat real food. If you couldn't grow it in a garden or raise it on a farm, make it in your kitchen, or pick it in the wild, it's not food! Most of what the grocery store sells is "frankenfood", that is, factory concoctions with very long shelf life, chemicals to make you THINK it tastes good, and nothing nourishing in it, leaving you basically malnourished and hungry, even as the pounds add up on your body. Think about what you call food. Is it really? A malnourished body will manifest many illnesses and diseases and problems including muscle cramping. It is just one of may warning buzzers telling you that you are starving for nourishment. Go on line and research the politically incorrect sites about real foods that are available. Once you begin really nourishing your body, and healing your appetite actually decreases as your body's needs are met. Nourishing Traditions by Sally Fallon is a great place to start. The medical profession and food producers are all about profits. Healthy people without food addictions are not good for business. The FDA and USDA are sold out to multinational corporations and their advice is wrong. The AMA is sold out to the pharmaceutical industry and their advise will just "treat" you, never cure you and may very well kill you. Good luck and good health to you. 

MCJam


----------



## John_Canada (Aug 17, 2013)

Are you taking cholesterol or blood pressure meds? These will cause a huge assortment of problems including slight cough and leg/foot probs.


----------



## John_Canada (Aug 17, 2013)

Not a doctor but a diabetic for 22 years and when I found out I had diabetes, I had all those symptoms. Go get a simple blood sugar test or borrow someones meter to check it. I made a video long time ago to show you what can possibly be happening to your body. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgwiuYTzta4[/ame]

Check it out just in case.




motdaugrnds said:


> I could drink water all day long and spend half the day in the bathroom losing it again. Still I am dehydrated. Any other ideas for helping my body retain liquid?


----------

